# Disease coming 30 million deaths in 6 months?



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Bill Gates thinks a coming disease could kill 30 million people within 6 months - and says we should prepare for it as we do for war

https://www.businessinsider.com/bil...Tl05FRXle0qlVLabAYMkEqUf2v4yFAiEZGmo7VQeh6Kwc

Is he on to something?

If he is right what can a prepper do to prepare for it? We have had many pandemics in the past and medical researchers keep warning of others is this the same old warnings or something new?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

or we get a good snow melt and somebody digs up an old body from the permafrost areas with a dormant strain of the original small pox or some other original bug 

pandemics worry me because you have to time telling the boss "I QUIT" to the break down in the economy and when to start sealing off the doors and stop taking mail or when to take vacation planning not to come back

sort of THE STAND and WALKING dead mixed


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have no doubt a biological attack could take place at anytime. Not much you can do about it except move further down the tunnel and lock the door quicker.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Every herd experiences some kind of disease at some point in time. Generally it is the very young, the old, and those with compromised immune systems that are most impacted.

We are no different as history shows us.

As preppers, having Body Substance Isolation training, knowing and understanding how the disease is transmitted, having the material and equipment on hand to keep yourself safe are all pluses.
But I for one do not have full on, whole body NBC gear. 

Locking the doors and staying inside might be the best answer. 

Now, the 30 million I do not think includes the follow on deaths as society would break down. Thinking those poor souls in nursing homes etc.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

To Add: If something like this were to occur, wounder what the response would be if people coming from Mexico, or Central America were shown and proven to be carriers of the disease or coming from some place where there was a massive outbreak?

Who then would be calling to seal the southern border? 

Then again, would all air travel be halted? 

So much for that Caribbean cruise.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gates prediction wouldn't surprise me at all. Just look around and the ingredients for it to happen are all right there.

Almost every big city (San Francisco, L.A., San Diego, Portland, etc) all have a huge homeless problem. Plenty of diseases have already popped up from poor hygiene and fecal matter left on the streets. And the "leaders" of these cities refuse to do anything about it. As a side note, these are all Liberal run cities.

Not to mention illegals from all over the world entering our country unchecked and bringing disease. We've had documented cases of disease we thought were long eradicated in the US suddenly rear its ugly head.

Not a question of if but of when.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Of course it is possible and some would say inevitable that we experience a pandemic in the near future. The Spanish flu killed between 20-50 million around WWI. Given our connectedness today, the death toll would be much greater than the Spanish flu and Bill Gates prediction of 30 million in 6 months.
A very likely source of the next great pandemic is your local hospital. I posted a study not too long ago on this site that indicated that antibiotic resistant superbugs were found in hospitals with regularity.
Bill Gates is more than likely in support of the next great pandemic given that he is supportive of the world wide population being reduced to somewhere around 500 million as others such as Ted Turner and other lefties are.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I suppose Bill Gates is blaming it on Global warming. Most expects were only right once. He used he one shot up long ago.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

RedLion said:


> Of course it is possible and some would say inevitable that we experience a pandemic in the near future. The Spanish flu killed between 20-50 million around WWI. Given our connectedness today, the death toll would be much greater than the Spanish flu and Bill Gates prediction of 30 million in 6 months.
> A very likely source of the next great pandemic is your local hospital. I posted a study not too long ago on this site that indicated that antibiotic resistant superbugs were found in hospitals with regularity.
> Bill Gates is more than likely in support of the next great pandemic given that he is supportive of the world wide population being reduced to somewhere around 500 million as others such as Ted Turner and other lefties are.


I agree with most of your post.

However, I disagree with the idea the elite would support the world population be reduced.

Viruses, bacteria, have a tendency of mutating, even man made ones, as we have seen with the antibiotic resistant strains. This happens naturally. Perhaps even promoted by human intervention, i.e. antibiotics.

While they, the elite, may believe in their own arrogance, nature will find a way and suddenly they are not immune as they might like to think they are.

This is the kind of thing that is equally discriminate. It discriminates against every race, religion, geographic and socio-economic demographic.

It is by roll of the die, the personal genetic material that makes one resistant more so than the next.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The disease will start January 2019 and progress at least two years unless a cure is found. The principal source/vector will be the wicked leftist witch of the west, from Commiefornia









The disease may become airborne, if the wicked leftist witch of the east becomes a carrier.

View attachment 93651


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> I agree with most of your post.
> 
> However, I disagree with the idea the elite would support the world population be reduced.
> 
> ...


The elite do support reducing the worlds population. It is part of the grand plan otherwise known as UN Agenda 21.

Ted Turner wants to off billions of people.






Paul Allen wants the same....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Worlds population is 7.4 billion 
8 of 1,000 dies each year 
By my math that’s 60,000,000 this year.
Gates is short 50%. 

Maybe he’s saying we should short his stock?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Every herd experiences some kind of disease at some point in time. Generally it is the very young, the old, and those with compromised immune systems that are most impacted.
> 
> We are no different as history shows us.
> 
> ...


problem with your plan is that there will be looting and arson associated >>> they may be dying but they plan on having the most wide screen TVs ... you need to be garbed up to prevent eazy contamination and be able to perimeter patrol .... even if you don't meet up with any infected there'll be corpses to contend with and contaminted areas that you'll want to eventually hit ....

suitable gear isn't a wallet buster - some of it is stuff you already own - most $$$$ will be a decent mask & filters ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> The disease will start January 2019 and progress at least two years unless a cure is found. The principal source/vector will be the wicked leftist witch of the west, from Commiefornia
> 
> View attachment 93649
> 
> ...


Lmao. That gets my vote for post of the day.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

There is a fresh outbreak of ebola in the middle of a civil war zone in the Congo. I mean...what could be more ripe conditions then a bloody conflict mixed with a highly contagious disease? I could see 30 million in that situation in a 6 month period no problem.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd say we are overdue.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Look on the bright side... 30 Million dead from a pandemic is quite a few less than 100 million dead from Communism in its various forms over the last 100 years. Communism, by the way, is a system Bill Gates is fully in favor of.

So given the choice between making Bill Gates our benevolent Supreme Communist Comrade and Ebola, I'll take Ebola for $100!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This disease theory is nothing new, nor is it a theory. It is historical fact that stretches back to before Christ.
Over thirty years ago I was given a book, which I still have, titled "Plagues And Peoples" by William H. McNeill (Doubleday, 1976).
The author presents a well reasoned and extensively foot noted account of the effects of disease on human history.

Just one chapter title as an example of the work - Confluence of the Civilized Disease Pools of Eurasia: 500 B.C. to A.D. 1200.

Nope, nothing new. Nothing new at all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not if but when and is in my top five. The only question is will it be man made or nature.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some more quotes by the lefty elite talking about their lust for global de-population.....



> "The world today has 6.8 billion people. That's heading up to about nine billion. Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent." - Bill Gates
> 
> "A total population of 250-300 million people, a 95% decline from present levels, would be ideal." - Ted Turner
> 
> ...


22 Shocking Population Control Quotes From The Global Elite That Will Make You Want To Lose Your Lunch


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A very good point made by the author here that if the lefty globalists could have a means to de-populate quickly, they certainly would use it....just like in "Resident Evil The Final Chapter" flick from 2016....Dr. Issacs is ideal lefty globalist.



> I'm going to close with this quoted speech/dialogue from the film, "Resident Evil: The Final Chapter," that ties into everything we've discussed. I watched it for the first time the other day on recommendation from someone who told me that it really makes a lot of sense. It does make sense. The film was released in 2016, and this speech by the character Dr. Isaacs covers the mindset and actions of the Globalists plans, and is applicable. Here you go, and it ran (if you want to watch it) from 54:06 to 55:55 on the film:
> 
> Dr. Isaacs: "We're here today not just to talk about the future of this company. We're here to talk about its destiny. We're here to talk about the end of the world.
> 
> ...


Relentless Totalitarianism Toward What End? Depopulation and Global Rule


----------

